# Fischerprpüfung Dülmen, wo Vorbereitung?



## beerchen (15. August 2011)

Hallo miteinander, möchte mal fragen ob jemand einen Tip für mich hat, wo in Dülmen ich die Vorbereitung machen soll. ASV Dulmania oder lieber beim sfv Dülmen?
Oder ist es gar egal wo ich diese mache?

lg Jörg


----------



## beerchen (16. August 2011)

*AW: Fischerprpüfung Dülmen, wo Vorbereitung?*

Erledigt!


----------

